# Waiting to be matched



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi all

Thought I would start a new thread just for those of us that are waiting for a match to support one another or just sound off if needed- I know there was one before but I don't think it has been updated for a while!

We were approved in August for 1 or 2 0-5s. The wait is already driving me stir crazy!!

Chellebelle 
Xx


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Good idea to start a new thread, we were approved in November last year for 1 child 0 to 3.5 yrs. we have had two links in that time and both have fallen through.


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Hiya I would love to join. Me and my husband have just being approved end of August for single child of any gender.


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

We have only just put ourselves on adoption link and are having our first meeting with family finder tomorrow.  I'm preparing myself for a long wait.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Chellebelle.  

We were approved in Feb for a second child - one child, boy or girl, currently looking for under 3.

We had a pause initially, as my Mum died the day after approval panel, but we've been actively looking since June.  No links yet.


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry aoc, that must have been so tough for you xx

We enquired about a blue and a pink on AL and their sw now has our PAR and I'm desperate to hear anything! Trying not to get my hopes up but I can't help it, I can already picture them here! 

Xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you, Chelle.


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

AoC sorry about your mum.  My mum died just when started IVF so I know how hard it is to grieve when your already stressed.  
Chele at least they have your PAR it's one step closer.  Our family finder showed us a profile on Friday not on adoption link which we really liked.  She's sending our PAR on Monday its weird how you constantly think of them.
Primer what is a link?


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Cassie - a link is when you meet with a little ones sw and they decide to proceed with you. First we were linked to a 4 year old boy in March but his circumstances changed and he is no longer emotionally ready to be adopted. We were then linked with a 3 year girl but couple weeks before matching panel we had to pull out because the medical adviser, child psychologist and foster carer revealed new conditions and violent behaviours not revealed before which meant very reluctantly we had to take the decision not to proceed.

We have been contacted by our agency with a questionnaire to complete as its coming up to a year since approval as apparently there will now be a review.


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Primer that is so horrible.  As if the journey isn't hard enough.  Why couldn't they be upfront with you from the start. Oh yes we were told we will need review if no match after a year as LAs are asking for them now but we were told its nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi ladies 


I would like to join please. We were approved in August also for a single child, either gender ages 0-3 xx


----------



## Penelope ping (Dec 8, 2014)

I'd like to join this thread please! We were approved end of March for up to 2 children 0-4 years. We were shortlisted for a sibling group week after panel but didn't get chosen. Since then we've expressed interest in several profiles and also turned down several profiles put to us. Nothing yet but we are just waiting to hear back on a profile that was put to us last week. The wait is killing me! Have really strong feelings about this one and just want them home with us NOW  

Constantly checking my email and making up feeble excuses to contact the social worker just so I feel like I'm doing something. Sighhhhh
X


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

What is everyone doing about holidays abroad next year??  I want to book to go away in April. Of course I'd love it if we couldn't go due to having a new family member but if we have no match I'll be waving my family off at the airport.


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Just book it and loose the money if need be.
I got back yesterday after two weeks away, not had a break in two years and boy it wasn't until we went that I realised how needed it was.

Ps I'm still here waiting too.


----------



## Penelope ping (Dec 8, 2014)

Re- holidays
We've had to book a holiday for next summer as our friends are getting married abroad. We've booked a private 2 bedroom apartment so will have room to take any new additions with us! It's not ideal, it will probably cause some problems having to take them away (if we have them by them). But what can you do? We just can't keep putting our lives on hold 'just in case'.
We have booked it on credit cards so if worse case scenario we can't go, we should have some protection through the credit card company x


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

My sister is getting married next year and her hen party is in the south of France, I've booked to go but if our situation changes we will cross that bridge if it happens

Chelle
X


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Penelope good idea about the credit card and booking a room with plenty of room.  I must admit I underestimated how frustrating this waiting game would be.  I've only being approved a month and I'm already feeling it!!! We're waiting for SW to read our PAR to see if she will consider us and I can't stop thinking about it!! 
Penelope/chellebelle have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Disney hope you went somewhere warm😎


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes we did, it was a transatlantic cruise from Spain to Miami with a few Disney days tagged on the end.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Can I just air something that's been making me shake my head in disbelief?

Reading a child's information, and the birth mother has made multiple recommendations of family and friends she'd like assessed... perfectly reasonable.  Every one of them, on first investigation by Social Services, have been found to have alcohol problems, have had multiple involvements of police and SS with their own children, and one had had children removed permanently.

What The Actual Duck?!?

I do get - truly I do - that with the life chances and deprivation birth family are living with, a basic level of intelligence shouldn't be assumed.  But on what planet do you have to be living, to think that SS are going to place the child they have removed from you for its own safety, with people who are the exact same level of risk

Sorry.  I'm struggling with one of those "I despair of the human race" moments...  Man oh man.

I'm not usually so judgemental, and the rest of birth family's story is very tragic.  But this one just knocked me for six.  :-/


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all,

Can I join pls?
We're approved last month for up to two 0-4 years. Our SW sent us one profile, didn't meet our criteria (older) & we said no. Registered for adoption link & on the national register. So the long wait begins...........


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hang on in there, Norma.    And welcome.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi 

can I join you please. we were approved as second time adopters last week!!   
we were given a profile on the day of panel but we have had to say no, due to various factors but mainly birth family and extended family and siblings all living VERY close to us, as in less than half a mile close!! they frequent the parks, schools, nursery, shops that we go to., We were gob smacked our SW even showed us the profile or thought it was a good idea!!! 

so now we are approved and waiting…….we have never been in this situation before as the first time be adopted we were linked before approval and matching panel followed within a few weeks, so this waiting game is all new to us   

good luck everyone, hope you all hear good news very soon X


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm struggling a bit today, our sw is on holiday and haven't seen a profile on AL for days, hate not doing anything. We are going to get the playroom ready to help pass the time

X


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Big hugs chellebelle  
I'm finding thing tough at the moment our sw is on leave also, we are waiting on dates from her, she always  seems to go away when something is being decided with lo so we end up waiting longer to find out the outcome.

I've been doing all sorts to pass the time, but it's always there. I've spent this whole year constantly going from delay to delay wishing the time past.

Becky x x x


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just realised we are in the same LA, how long have you been waiting? It's only been 2 months for us but feels like forever lol. I know it won't matter once our children are home but still it's not easy right now. Hey ho, good test of our resilience hey?

Chelle
X


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Has anyone else had a bit of a post-adoption-approval come down??!!!! Reality of the waiting now........


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Norma I'm not certain I have post adoption come down but I do have this urgency to redecorate my whole house!!! I'm not sure why.  I'm wanting new everything. DH husband agreed to decorating living room and new settee carpet etc so we're doing that atm.  
The SW who read our PAR thinks we may be a good match for a little blue so waiting to hear from her and hoping she chooses to visit us. I guess I'm holding onto that.


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thats a good plan!!! I think we might start doing some decorating, we need to paint & re-carpet their bedroom & then personalise it once we are matched xxx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Careful with new carpets & sofas ladies...

Potty training is all I will say!!!


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hee hee, good point!! Laminate?!!!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Bleach cleanable carpets in dark neutrals.... trust me.  

When we bought ours (Bug's room and the spare room are the only rooms with carpets newer than about twenty years, lol!) I told the salesman the colour needed to withstand cat sick.  He was bemused, but compliant... ggg


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Can i join please? 

We were approved in February and have had a couple of links that fell through. Originally wanted siblings until a profile of a little boy came up and decided to go for it. We've been chosen by the agency as the preferred family. He hasnt got a placement order yet, was due on wednesday so just waiting to hear the outcome. Meeting his social worker at the beginning of November. I'm so worried that it isnt going to go to plan. xx


----------



## Lous mummy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I was approved in December last year, since then I have had two links fall through, it has been an emotional roller coaster! I agree with the idea of decorating, I still had lots to do in my house after approval panel and it really did keep me busy! 

I have been linked again with a little pink but after the last two it's difficult to get too excited about it.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Laminate every time lol!! We brought out house two years ago with new carpets throughout...The playroom is a bit wee wee stinky an hallway covered in muck from pushchair wheels so will just keep it until youngest potty trained (about 2 years off lol) then will get wooden floors!!

Cosy weekends away helped us whilst we waited? X


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck, Kellogs!  Very nerve wracking time, big hug.    How old is your link?


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Poppy I'm just scraping my laminate for a carpet!!! I miss carpet laminate is so cold. 
Kellogg's we have just found out we have being chosen for a link visit from little blues social worker it's our first one and I'm so scared.  Not sure if it's competitive but it probably is😁.  What date is yours Ours is the 10th November as our SW is on hols until then.


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Well his placement order is through, he will be 7 months old in November. We see his social worker on the 4th which I'm very worried about. Just hope she likes us!! 
Cassie that's brilliant news, we seem to be very close then with our process xxx


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good news cassie & kelloggs!!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

YAY Kellogs, congrats on the PO!

Good luck with your link, Cassie!


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi 
can i please join the group?

we were approved end of september, sw rang to tell us about 3 profiles. I have asked for more info but that was over a week ago. 
Im feeling a bit of what Norma said post approval blues only because i know we are in for a long wait and its all we ever seem to do. Trying to keep positive decorating lol. I know it will pass but for once wish for my fairygodmother to pull her finger out.

why does it take so long for sw to pass info between each other?

xx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey ellemay32   The waiting is so hard to deal with but hang on in there, we went to panel in February this year and were told about lo in April we are still waiting. Los po is due on Friday.
We have spent this whole year living from 6week delay to 6 week delay and wishing the time past.
Can't believe that an end could be in sight.
I've decorated every where and done all those little jobs I kept putting off just to keep me saine  
Posting  and chatting on here with others has really helped in the low times as friends and family don't really understand what you go through.
Our sw at times has made us feel like the least important people in the whole process and I've had to chase every step of the way I think the saying is like getting blood from a stone lol.
Hope you hear some news soon pm me anytime
Big hugs Becky x x x x


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Becky xx

Your resilence and persistance is to be admired. My hubby has the patience of a saint and says he will wait forever lol but i think im getting to the desperation point of wanting a child so badly and it is clouding my judgement, plus the bloody hormones dont help.  It seems so near but so far. 

I hope things will move on for you quickly,  i think letting you know of a link even before the child has a placement order is a bit cruel, but hey that is how they roll. Wishing u all the best with yr link and thanks for yr support xx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Ellemay32

Unlike your hubby I have absolutely no patience in normal life, but this is the world of adoption and there is nothing I could have done to move it along faster so just having to go with the flow. Your right and my family have said the same it's been cruel at times knowing about lo before PO is granted.
The last delay devastated me as we had only just gone to medical advisors meeting and was given a photo of lo I totally fell in love and 2 days later bm delayed again and it felt like a bereavement.
But hay oh life is sent to try us and sometimes I feel I could take on the world lol

X x x x


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi becky

I think my fairygodmother heard me because ive just had an email from sw to say shes had assessments back for a 6 month pink and 10 month blue, she will ring childrens sw to see if she likes us on thurs  then meet us to discuss which profile to move forward. Still very early days yet so not getting my hopes up too much but at least i feel we are being given a fair shot instead of limboland 
helen xx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Helen that is fantastic news   So happy you've heard something, do you have a preference pink or blue?
I tried to hold the excitement in but I couldn't and would suddenly burst out in fits of excitement out of the blue, hubby kept very calm so I think I made up for it I could burst with excitement at times lol
Look forward to hearing more as your journey continues 

Becky x x


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi becky

No particular preference but a little girl would be nice. Lots of girls in family, got so many girlie things in house from my neices, not sure how much "frozen" my hubby can take (however i think he secretly likes it)but i supose  it depends on match plus the sw liking us is a biggie, they can make or break a link. Need to reign it in now lol already got the room ready, the safety equipment, just need a cot and pram. Dont want to go overboard but i want the sw to see that we are serious about it and well prepared. Fingers crossed 
helen xx


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Hope everything goes well Ellie. The waiting is the hardest part. We were approved in February and found out about our little on in September. Got 2 weeks to wait to meet his social worker then probably a lot more waiting!! Xx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Helen I'm sure the sw will love you   But I know how you feel.
When we met Los first sw we only had the nursery painted, when we got a yes we went and got the cot and pram.
It's lovely to get things and enjoy preparing but you always have that what if feeling hanging over you.
Becky x x x x


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks kellogs, i know in my heart im in for a long wait xx

becky i also have that feeling over me, im not getting cot or pram til we are given a fat yes! The stuff we have bought are the cheaper items and to make the room look like a childs room did splash out tho on a gigantic teddy from costco lol xx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Helen
How funny I know exactly the teddy as I have one in my nursery at the moment, however, this one is for my sons girlfriend for christmas and is hiding till then lol, unless you mean the really large 8 foot one! 
X x x


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Congrats Kellogs on the PO things might move fast for you now.
Ellie - good luck with your possible links.  Are both children with the same social worker? 
Mumanddad - I bet sometimes just waiting for a PO is harder than actually searching for a child. Worth the wait I'm sure x


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi cassie, yes the lo,s are with the same sw, our sw did say they had 6 month twins  but my hubby went grey in the face when i told him lol. I think twins would be a little too much for us. 

So girls we wait wait wait and wait xxxx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Helen OMG twins talk about throw you in at the deep end lol, think my hubby would have ran out of the room screaming lol.
Good luck with which ever lo you end up going forward with. Look forward to hearing more
Becky x x x


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Well my 2 profiles  have come to nothing  unfortunately not a good match. The sw has now got a profile of a 3yr old so see how that goes sw awaiting his cara. Xx


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry that those didn't work out but I'm sure you'll find the right match eventually. Xxx


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wondering if any Adoption Link users can advise pls?

Is it for security that some of the profiles have no photo  and a * by the name? Do you get more info when you enquire? I might be being a bit  

Thanks


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Yes tends to be a security issue, once you enquire if they think you are a possible link they will provide further info by way of child's CPR but this report can sometimes also have their name and other details missing too.


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Feeling fed up today, coming up to a year since we were approved and really thought we would have our lo with us by now instead we are still searching. Our agency sent us a questionnaire to complete for a 12 month review which we completed and sent back but haven't heard anything since. Not getting much contact from our sw or family finder as they have no children to pass on to us and so starting to feel very alone in this process at the moment. 
We are being pro-active in looking ourselves on adoption link, going to adoption days, reading more books, going on courses, continuing with voluntary work etc but there seems to be no end in sight at the moment.
Sorry for the moan but good to share with others going through the same thing x


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Helen - hang on in there the right match is out there  

Primmer - just wanted to send you a


----------



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks girls, staying positive at the moment because what will be will be!

primmer my sw told us yesterday that there are more adopters than children which i already knew. She said the tables might turn as more people will be put off applying however nobody seems to know when. Even though we have been shown profiles they have been highly unsuitable needing more specialist therapy which the sw advised us not to follow up . So im sure we are going to be in the same boat as yourselves, we also mix with other prospective adopters and they have not heard of any profiles either. Just a sign of the times but not easy emotionally.  Sending you a


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

It's very hard to stay positive as most of us applied to adopt thinking that there was lots of children waiting to then find out it's not like that is hard. I try to think the longer it takes the more money we save to be able to buy our little ones all the things they need 😁


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Ellemay- sorry the possible links did not work out for you. At least you have another profile to consider.
Primer - Hang in there  We will ALL be placed with our perfect match eventually you literally just don't know when it could happen( which is the hard part I guess).  I am sick to death of hearing friends saying there loads a children waiting!! 
Kellogs - love you way of positive thinking about saving extra cash.  Trouble with me when I'm fed up I spend like crazy!! DH is not impressed with me .
Norma - our SW showed us a profile of a pink which we didn't want to take any further as want to concentrate on current possible link.  she is definitely on adoption link with just a teddy by her name yet we saw her picture on the profile. It's definitely her though. Not sure why there's no picture on adoption link.


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Hate all this waiting, nearly a year since approval and still no little one. We have seen a few profiles recently but never got as far as being linked as on one the foster carers have decided to adopt, one where child's sw felt my job was too stressful and another where they decided to meet with another couple rather than us. Trying to remain positive is hard especially as we have already had 2 links fall through as well.
Really hope we all find our little ones soon x


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Primmer, I really hope you find a match soon. We've been approved since February and not had much luck, we were shortlisted for the final 3 of a sibling group back in July but they didn't choose us. That one hurt so much as I fell for them massively. We've known about our little one since the beginning of September and finally meet his social worker on Wednesday but we are still worried it's not going to happen. This is definitely the hardest part and feels worse this time of year xx


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Thought I'd join this thread as we've now embarked on The Great Wait... Approval panel nearly a week ago. SW coming out to see us tomorrow to do a family finding contract. Think it'll just be about how often we see her etc. She did say that she might bring some example profiles just to give us an idea what to expect. Not sure if that'll be tomorrow or further down the line. 

Planning to distract myself by getting things done around the house. We moved in about 6 months ago and still have lots of bits and bobs to do (getting shelves put up etc.). Will also start looking at holidays (with good cancellation policies!) and I've signed up for a fitness challenge thing in June so that'll be something to focus on if there's been no movement by then. I know some people think about decorating bedroom for little one at this stage but I think that might make things harder for me. How's everyone else managing the 'ust get on with yr life' vs 'be ready for a match at any time' balance?


----------



## Mrsm291 (Jul 20, 2015)

ciacox I am in EXACTLY the same position as you. We were approved on Wednesday of last week and have our social worker coming out to see us tomorrow to go through all the next bits and pieces. We met up with some couples yesterday at a support group through our agency and it was really heartening to speak to a couple who were at the last support group linked with a sibling group, and now told us yesterday that they have their matching panel in a couple of weeks! They were only approved in April so it has given me hope! 
We are in the same limbo of wanting to take a nice big holiday, but then thinking we should save our money and be prepared 'just in case'. It's difficult!


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

DH and I got approved end of Aug with an agency we went through the process being very aware of the long wait.  We had a family finding meeting end of September as we went on hols straight after approval.  She brought a profile with her which we loved! We have just had link meeting yesterday and SW said he could be with us in February time. What I'm saying is you just never know when the right match will come along.  We were approved with an agency as well so thought we would be waiting forever.


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi - we got a call about a potential link on 29 July and he moved in on 17 August!! We were settling in for a long wait and had an August holiday and October holiday booked which both had to be cancelled. He got his PO literally the day before we heard about him and as he was in house things moved quickly - quicker still because his FC was going to put him in respite for a family holiday but my point is you just never know what is around the corner so don't give up hope!

Make sure any holidays are fully refundable - we didn't worry about it as we didn't believe anything would happen so quickly and we lost a lot of money


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so discouraged now I've got to the stage that I'm not enquiring on profiles on Adoption Link because I think, "what's the point?  We won't be successful."    I used to be the most positive person.  Realistic, but positive.  

I need my mojo back.


----------



## Norma12 (Jan 23, 2012)

Its a really difficult process, we've had 2 straight declines on AL this week & have found out on a potential link that we will only be considered if the actual link falls through.... Its felt like a negative week. 
We really like a profile but they don't go to court until next month for PO & theres no guarantees we are even being considered. Its slow & disheartening but the positive stories keep me going.
 To everyone xx


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

AoC don't be discouraged - this whole journey is so slow and painful but the right match is just around the corner - it's so hard because when you are pregnant you know exactly when your baby is coming (all going well) but with adoption it's another unknown. Children are still being placed though and yours is on his / her journey to you.


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

MrsM - that's amazing that we are on exact same timeline. Let's hope this stage is a short one for both of us. Thanks for the waiting tips. Will look into holidays with good cancellation policies!

Visit today with SW went well. Went through agreement - plan is  to meet up every 6 weeks unless there's news inbetween times. She told us that at the moment the LA is advance matching - which means shortlisting prospective parents before placement order is granted. Because they have a number of adopters waiting they are currently shortlisting without informing anyone that there is a child needing a match. So basically that means that our SWs decide if they think we would want to be considered for the child, put our names in the hat, and only let us know about the child if we have been chosen as the preferred match. Will save a lot of heartache and rejeciton but weird to think of all that behind the scenes.

Today she told us about the next child they will be looking for a match for. His placement order is expected to be granted at the end of the month. She told us about him at this stage despite the new policy because she wanted to gauge our response to make sure she is on the right lines about what we're looking for. It was quite emotional to hear about a little one who we might be in the running for. From what she was able to tell us at this point he sounded amazing. My one reservation was that I have always imagined a little girl but I'm not sure how much weight to give that preference. It's not nearly as importance to me as other things like health and age.

Hugs and strength to those of you feeling the waiting pain. When I was on the IVF threads I never said hang on in there or don't give up because I knew that many of us would need to let go at some point. But I really do think we will all get there. I've been hanging out on the adoption forums for enough years to see that it really does seem to happen for people. xxx


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

I need to vent!!!! This time last week we were linked to a lo on AL, so today I thought I would chase our Sw to see if the Par had been shared and if she had an update, her response was... "Well I haven't heard from the lo's sw so I haven't contacted them" even though I sent her all the contact details as she doesn't know how to use AL.

Am I expecting too much to ask our sw to be proactive on our behalf? I feel like I shouldn't be annoyed or say anything because it will put us is a bad position with the LA but this just feels like bad practice to me. Humphhhh 😁


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

That is so annoying! You're not expecting too much at all. It's so frustrating when ppl are casual about things which are so important for us. And so difficult to have to remain always calm, measured and positive so they think we'll make great parents... I guess all your can do is politely enquire/push/nudge consistently so she knows you'll be on her case. If these sorts of problems are coming up a lot maybe start taking a note of them in case there's a time in future where you would want to complain? Hope she's sent it now!


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Cbelle1 - That is not good on your SW behalf at all. You have being waiting a whole week probably thinking about it all the time then she casually tells you she hasn't bothered to send it!! I would be very very upset about that and no you are not asking too much. For what it's worth I THINK I once read somewhere that you can download your par onto your adoption link profile. You could maybe do that? Also she should learn how to use adoption link if she's a family finding SW. Is she going to chase things for you now?


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

AoC - is your mojo back yet??


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You're a sweetheart, cassie, thank you.    No, I'm pretty miserable about it all, but when I think about how incredibly fortunate and blessed we've been with our Bug and how he came to us, I feel greedy and ashamed of myself for it. 

It'll be alright in the end, one way or another.

Keep the faith, guys.


----------



## Cbelle1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Had 2 links on al both declined today- feeling pretty cruddy😢


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

I can join *yay*.  Approved today as f2a/adoptive parents. Phone constantly by my side now waiting for the call lol.


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Hugs cbell. Hope you are OK.


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Congratulations firebug  
I went to Christmas party with our agency on Saturday which I loved and a couple brought there f2a baby. He now has adoption order so he is there's now. He was so cute. 
How is everyone else doing?
Chellebelle has your SW booked her ideas up??


----------

